# Progressive 300 shot



## n2o402 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anybody know who sells the best 90mm platekit I'd like to run a big shot on my 2004 ls2 402 stroker gto


----------



## the5ko (Sep 1, 2010)

i know Nitrous outlet are good  and Harris too , frnd of mine tried 'em on the 150 , the kit gave him exact 150
good luck arty:


----------

